# Can a pigeon live alone? Should a pigeon live alone?



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

Just in case anyone is wondering, this is not related to my earlier post - this is about a bird I have had for a while.

To make a long story short, someone else found a pigeon that was behaving weirdly, and I offered to take him to the Wild Bird Fund. There, they said they were almost certain it was PMV, because he was circling and having a hard time swallowing seeds (throwing head back). Because, as a rule, they euthanize PMV birds, I took him with me. I hand-fed him for a bit, but he was quite fine eating by himself, although he did throw his head back for a while. Severe symptoms never developed, and I thought he could be released. I brought him back to the Wild Bird Fund, and they tried to let him fly in a small room, but he crushed into a wall. They said stress brought on the PMV symptom.

So, he is still with me. It has been almost a year. Recently, he turned out to be a she when she laid two eggs. Now, she is sitting on the eggs.

My question is, what do I do next? I live in a small studio apartment and have other pets. Ideally, I would like for someone with other post-PMV birds to take her, but I am not having much luck - if someone has suggestions, please let me know.

She is in a 7.5 sq ft cage, but I don't even know that that's enough (it's also not very tall - about 14 inches). I don't think I have room for much more. She is pretty aggressive and always bites/attacks my hands. I think she doesn't like me from when I was force-feeding her. She is also quite vocal and coos and paces a lot.

I am concerned that her life is not that great, but I am not really sure what to do.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

They can live alone if you hang out with them all of the time. Do know, however, that you would then be substitute for both a flock and a mate. (With the eggs it sounds like you're already there with the mate thing.) 
I think she does like you if she's laying eggs. That's a sign that she sees you or someone/something in the home as her mate and is comfortable in her habitat. Now, you do have to respect her territory (the cage) and understand that she may bite around there. Nipping could also be flirting or trying to play or just being downright opinionated lol. What are the dimensions of that cage side-to-side (long-ways is more important for doves and pigeons than height, and it's hard for me to envision 7ft squared when I'm used to buying cages by outer lengths/witdths/heights)? If you let her out in the apartment a lot to fly and give her attention (whatever she is comfortable with as attention--this could be as little as talking to her from across the room or as much as full on cuddles) I don't see why she wouldn't be happy.


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

The cage is 42 inches long and 28 inches wide - how does that sound?

Flying is definitely a big problem. I only have the one room, and I have two guinea pigs, who are un-vaccinated (they don't get vaccinated like cats and dogs) and can get sick very easily - it wouldn't be OK for the pigeon to come into contact with them or their enclosure, which is huge and can't be moved out of the way.

The only other choice is letting her out to fly around the bathroom, but I don't know if it's a good space for her. How often does she need to be let out? What do people do about the poop?

Also, how do I bond with her? I have never had birds and have a hard time relating to them - I like them but I don't know how to bond with them. I have a dog, and he just adores me and wants attention - with him, I understand he wants me to pet him, spend time with him, hug him. I also have guinea pigs - they are shy prey animals, and I know they take a long time to trust, so you need to make them feel safe, and they will trust you more if you give them fresh veggies  But what about pigeons? Her cage is right next to the couch, so she sees me all the time when I am home.

Oh, also, if it makes a difference, she is an ex-homing pigeon - does that change things? She has a band around her foot. I tried to locate the owner, but no luck - telephone line disconnected; no luck with emails.


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

Is the cooing and the pacing (usually early in the morning) an indication of a problem?


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

Pigeonfriend said:


> She is pretty aggressive and always bites/attacks my hands. I think she doesn't like me from when I was force-feeding her. She is also quite vocal and coos and paces a lot.


This is natural behavior for birds that are brought up with humans, I think. We hand-raised a squab a couple of years ago because he was about a quarter of the size of his nest-mate, and now that he's all grown up all he does is dance around, coo, land on our heads, and attack us. Even still after we let him in the coop with the other birds last summer, and might I mention he extremely jealous. Its how he expresses his appreciation and love for us. I suggest stroking her on the beak. That's always been Cheeky's sweet spot. He calms down almost instantly and relaxes.

If you don't think she has enough room to stretch, you could always get a pigeon diaper to put on her for a few hours and let her around the house. We did that for Cheeky and he owns the house whenever we bring him inside.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Pigeonfriend said:


> The cage is 42 inches long and 28 inches wide - how does that sound?
> 
> Flying is definitely a big problem. I only have the one room, and I have two guinea pigs, who are un-vaccinated (they don't get vaccinated like cats and dogs) and can get sick very easily - it wouldn't be OK for the pigeon to come into contact with them or their enclosure, which is huge and can't be moved out of the way.
> 
> The only other choice is letting her out to fly around the bathroom, but I don't know if it's a good space for her. How often does she need to be let out? What do people do about the poop?


I would let her out every day in the bathroom. Just be sure to let her sit her nest if that's what she wants, and also if you take her in the bathroom do a sweep of the room for anything dangerous like razor blades and hide them all away where she can't get to them. Either cover all mirrors/see-through surfaces, or carry her to them and touch her bill to them. Do know if you leave them uncovered and she spooks there is still risk even if she somewhat knows that they are there.

I just wipe up the poop with tea tree oil wipes after I've put the birds back in their cages.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Pigeonfriend said:


> Also, how do I bond with her? I have never had birds and have a hard time relating to them - I like them but I don't know how to bond with them. I have a dog, and he just adores me and wants attention - with him, I understand he wants me to pet him, spend time with him, hug him. I also have guinea pigs - they are shy prey animals, and I know they take a long time to trust, so you need to make them feel safe, and they will trust you more if you give them fresh veggies  But what about pigeons? Her cage is right next to the couch, so she sees me all the time when I am home.
> 
> Oh, also, if it makes a difference, she is an ex-homing pigeon - does that change things? She has a band around her foot. I tried to locate the owner, but no luck - telephone line disconnected; no luck with emails.


It took me about a year to be able to read my doves--they are much more subtle than parrots in body language. Don't stress, though. Just sing softly to her--that's how I've always started bonding with my birds. Watch how she reacts to different sorts of singing--most birds like a certain style. I even used to read storybooks to one of my parrots and he loved it. Most birds are very vocal, so that's a good starting point. 

After that, how you bond is pretty much up to her. She'll work out how to tell you what she wants--all she needs is for you to listen. 

As a side note--I've noticed that some of my birds get nervous about scary things on television, while others could care less about TV.

PS: you can give some treats to pigeons, too! Try hemp, safflower, raw unsalted Spanish peanuts, blackoil seeds, tiny pieces of lettuce, unpopped unsalted unseasoned popcorn, or cilantro.


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks, guys! This is definiteley helping. That makes sense, as it would appear she WAS raised by people - she has a band on her foot (I tried to reach the owner, but his line is disconnected and no answer to emails), so I think she used to be a homing pigeon.

Is there anything I can give her to make her life more interesting? She has a mirror in her cage and a few cans that she uses to perch on.

Also, what's a good length cage for her?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Pigeonfriend said:


> Thanks, guys! This is definiteley helping. That makes sense, as it would appear she WAS raised by people - she has a band on her foot (I tried to reach the owner, but his line is disconnected and no answer to emails), so I think she used to be a homing pigeon.
> 
> Is there anything I can give her to make her life more interesting? She has a mirror in her cage and a few cans that she uses to perch on.
> 
> Also, what's a good length cage for her?


Does she have any normal wooden perches? Pigeons like flat squared wooden perches. 

Beyond that, maybe give her some nesting material. (does she have a nest?)

For cage size, this is ok if she gets out a lot to play. If she's going to spend almost all of her time in the cage I would get as big of a space as you can--might need to get people who keep pigeons rather than doves to give you a more specific size though. (How big of a pigeon is she, btw?)


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

Safflower has always been a favorite for my birds. I found they also LOVE oyster shell grit too, probably more than the safflower. It is a good source of calcium as well. I think the size cage you have for her now is fine as long as you let her out to stretch her wings. A fancier told me once that as long as you have a cubic square foot per bird that they will be okay.

Do you let her bathe? I would give her a flat pan with shallow water every now and then to let her clean herself. Since she was diagnosed with PMV I'd keep an eye on her so she doesn't hurt herself. That would be such a treat!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

birdbum said:


> Safflower has always been a favorite for my birds. I found they also LOVE oyster shell grit too, probably more than the safflower. It is a good source of calcium as well. I think the size cage you have for her now is fine as long as you let her out to stretch her wings. A fancier told me once that as long as you have a cubic square foot per bird that they will be okay.
> 
> Do you let her bathe? I would give her a flat pan with shallow water every now and then to let her clean herself. Since she was diagnosed with PMV I'd keep an eye on her so she doesn't hurt herself. That would be such a treat!


If you get too worried with a pan of water, a mister might also work (depending on her personality.)


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

Where would one get a wooden perch?

What's nesting material? She is on Carefresh bedding, and she just laid her eggs in there.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Pigeonfriend said:


> Where would one get a wooden perch?
> 
> What's nesting material? She is on Carefresh bedding, and she just laid her eggs in there.


My doves like to nest in dog bowls. I give them paper strips, hay, and pine needles and they arrange them in the bowls and lay their eggs there. Make sure if you use a bowl that it is untippable. 

Carefresh bedding is probably fine for the bottom of the cage, but newspaper is cheaper and will let you see the change in droppings from day to day to monitor health. 

All else fails, for now you could get a couple big fat manzinita perch from petsmart. If you go to the loft section of the site, there should be some info on building perches in different ways.


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

I am definitely learning a lot. I am not sure if she is going to be with me permanently (I am still trying to find someone who keeps PMV birds), but I do want to make her comfortable while she is with me, so a few more questions.

What should I be feeding her? Right now, she just get this: http://www.petco.com/product/100024/Petco-Wild-Bird-Food.aspx, but from my experience with my other pet, pet store food is usually junk. Is this the case here? What should she be eating?

Also, I am concerned about sunlight. She is right next to a window, but my apartment gets no direct sunlight, and it gets dark in early afternoon - I do keep lights on all day for my other pets, but I know light is not sunlight. That's true for everywhere in the apartment, so there is nowhere I can move her. Thoughts?


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Sunlight through a window is not enough unless the window is open. The glass filters out the UV rays which the bird needs most. 
You can however use a normal lamp fitted with a UV bulb (which you should be able to get from most GOOD pet stores). 
The bulbs however must be replaced after the recomended hours usage - around a year in normal use, as the UV properties burn out (even though to us they look and light ok)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

See if you can find a feed store and buy a proper pigeon seed mix. Pigeons should have protein of at least 13% and will include a mixture of different dried peas and some larger seed. Giving pigeons wild bird mix, is like giving them candy to eat and of course they love it but it does not meet their nutritional needs.
Also give grit and oyster shell and offer mixed greens several times a week.

Ditto on Quazar's comments.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

If you can't get a lamp, find a food mix that has D3 in it. Make sure also that she gets grit with calcium in it. Either Kaytee hi-cal grit, or regular grit with oyster shell added.


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

What's the top/very best food mix for a bird like her?


----------

